
Show HN: Bree is the best Node.js job scheduler (cron and human-friendly syntax) - niftylettuce
https://github.com/breejs/bree
======
httgp
This looks pretty cool, and I remember Bull from a long time ago.

> since it uses Redis it should not be used as a job queue.

Would you mind expanding on why Redis isn’t a good fit for job queues?

~~~
niftylettuce
Yeah, it's not easy to query against nor manipulate data (e.g. in comparison
to MongoDB), HGETALL is a mess (e.g. as bull does), and by definition it's
meant for caching and storage; it isn't a persistent storage database. I have
used it as a persistent store for jobs/etc for a very long time - and I regret
it, as it only has led to trouble and limitations.

